

New technology could replace HDMI with ethernet cables - nivethav
http://www.pcworld.com/article/200301/new_technology_could_replace_hdmi_with_ethernet_cables.html

======
steve19
How long before we see Monster branded Ethernet cables?

~~~
chrisbolt
[http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Link-
Cable/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Link-
Cable/dp/B000I1X6PM)

